# This is a bit weird...



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

OK, now the petshop that I get my mice from have all their bucks IN ONE TANK. I thought bucks were supposed to fight when housed together. I mean, their tank is right next to the does'. Is this uncommon?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

It's a pet shop.

They don't care what happens to the mice.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

it varies.... I personally have had a lot of success housing males together but I find that once the adult bucks meet a doe in person... it is all over they don't play well with other bucks after that... I guess they want all does to themselves lol... but younger bucks and some bucks in general do house well together it is just really not recommended because you never know if/when things will change, I have had two bucks be housed from birth together for 6mo then suddenly one bloodies the other one for no apparent reason... so I just avoid it to be safe


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

OK, thanks for clearing that up for me! It's a bit sad that some people don't care about the mice they sell


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

My buck was "saved" from the feeder tank. I got him home to find him covered in bites and with one that had abscessed. He is fine now, but they wouldn't have cared at all if he had died.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That's just wrong. I think that for each animal that a petshop sells they should have at least one person who knows a lot about the animal.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, and once I was at a pet shop and looked in the tank to see a dead baby tricolor. He was beautiful. He had been there so long he had dried out entirely and was partly covered in bedding.

I told the cashier, who said she would take care of it. Came back a few days later- still in there.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

When I went last time there was this buck that was... flat. He looked flat, and he was barely breathing. There was also a doe with a dried out tail. It was SO SAD D:


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Pet stores are, for the most part, just bad, bad places.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I just wish I knew of a good breeder in my area.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

We have one like that on the island, theyre the only pet shop that even sells mice and they keep all the does and bucks in one cage. We went there to see what theyre rats looked like and we noticed the mice. there were many bucks bleeding, does that were ready to pop and there were some there hardly breathing. we went back the next day and there was more blood, dead mice and the does that looked ready to pop did and there was bubs everywhere in the cage


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I hope you reported them.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, along with another pet store  its horrible really but theres nothing more i can do its so frustrating


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

What area are you in? It would help if you list it in your profile. You may be surprised who is in your area or passing through.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Ours keeps bucks and does together.. it's very sad. And the bucks fight nonstop, I am sure, judging by the fact that Augustus was only there overnight before I took him home.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

we have a mom and pop store that has a tank with the floor space of prolly 2 sq ft or so and they cram like 20+ male mice in there when they get them in, the occasional female gets in the bunch but the shop doesn't know how to sex mice at all and doesn't really care their mice range in age from 4wks to geriatric the only ones not kept here are the ones still nursing which are kept in pretty cramped conditions... as long as the mice are alive they don't really care how they are figuring somethings going to eat them anyhow


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That's just wrong.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Sometimes i wish i could open a pet store, just so i can do it the right way and give the correct information to potential buyers as well as be perfectly able to sex my animals :roll:

I'm all for supporting the smaller shops, but i have just not yet come across one i'm completely happy with, they either mix and sell species such as rabbits and guinea-pigs, toads and newts, lizards and tortoises...are completely unable to correctly sex animals each time resulting in hundreds of unwanted rodents and rabbits... don't seem to be able to correctly house fish and keep them alive during time in the shop...or...are just that dense that they have no clue how to care for each type of animal they sell, giving incorrect advice to unknowing customers and actually displaying real examples of animal cruelty and neglect...

Never have i found a single shop that covers all those areas well...


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Velvet_Meece said:


> Never have i found a single shop that covers all those areas well...


I totally agree! So far the only mom/pop store I am proud to support is a local fish store ALL they do is fish, I have yet to find a place that sells birds/mammals/reptiles that knows what they are doing... sometimes I wonder why the owners got into the business at all!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Crowding, extreme crowding, of males in pet store tanks often creates a kind of overload or shock in which it's usually very quiet with sporadic outbreaks of violence.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

BlackCat99 said:


> Velvet_Meece said:
> 
> 
> > Never have i found a single shop that covers all those areas well...
> ...


Yes i've found fish shops to be among the best, i guess it takes a lot of time and effort and so its usually the dedicated people that go into the business. Animals just seem too easy to get into with just the most basic of knowledge. It also seems 80% of petshops are family run businesses, i guess one dedicated family member could open a shop, only to be passed down to less enthusiastic generations who carry it on for the financial side of things...


----------

